# Lincolnshire



## smile4loubie (May 11, 2010)

Hey All,
As most of you know there is a Brighton meet up on Sat 3rd of July. I can't go to this as I'm camping in Lincolnshire so wondered if anyone was able to meet up from around there instead that can't go to the Brighton one. Have 2 meet ups going on at the same time. We could give our Brighton Bunch a call =)
Its just an idea if anyones interested.


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2010)

Sorry you won't be able to make it Lou, but I think it would be great if you could meet up with people where you are  Doesn't have to be a lot of people, just getting the chance to meet two or three people would be good!


----------



## smile4loubie (May 11, 2010)

I agree =)


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 11, 2010)

good thinking Lou  x


----------



## smile4loubie (May 11, 2010)

*Bump* Just bumping the thread for others to see.


----------



## smile4loubie (May 12, 2010)

Anyone interested??


----------



## Pigeon (May 12, 2010)

Ah, I love Lincolnshire, I grew up there! But unfortunately it's a long way from where I am now, and not that easy to get to. It's also quite a sparsely populated part of the world, hence maybe no forum members are in the county. There might be people in Nottinghamshire or Peterborough though, maybe you could try to attract more attention with an "East Midlands" meet?


----------

